# looking for advice



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

i am just starting to learn how to hunt coyotes and was wondering what is a good rifle to use? any help would be great


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> i am just starting to learn how to hunt coyotes and was wondering what is a good rifle to use? any help would be great


 If you spend a little time and scroll through this thread and general firearm site there is plenty of info from many members from all walks of life, if you have no luck finding anything feel free to PM me or any other one of us.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

ch25,

Welcome to the forum. The best rifle for starting out is any centerfire that you can shoot accurately. Depending on your terrain in Nebraska, I imagine you will probably have the opportunities for long shots. My favorite rifle is a .223 Rem, but if I'm hunting out in open country with the potential for 300-400 yard shots, I take my .22-250 or .25-06. I don't harvest pelts, so maybe someone on here that does can give you some advice on fur-friendly calibers and loads.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to PredatorTalk!









I am a big fan of the .223. It's affordable, readily available and shoots really well. You can find a good rifle in .223 on the cheap too.

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome to the forum. 
What Chris said,or if want rifle to deer hunt with to a .243 win. they are really accurate, ammo is easy to find and they are reasonably priced. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. If you already own a centerfire rifle and can shoot it accurately then start right there. If you don't own one or would like another (wouldn't we all) .223 remington, 22-250, .243 are probably the most popular cartridges, and can be had from a variety of manufacturers. If I had to start all over I'd probably look at the Savage edge. My local Cabela's had them on sale for $329 w/ scope or $259 with out. Those are amazing prices for a rifle that I have heard will shoot great.
*These are on sale Oct. 28th thru Nov. 7th *so I guess you still have a few days before it starts.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thanks Don!!

I may have to go look at those rifles !

Life is good and I want to shoot straight.

I am wanting a .243 this year...who knows perhaps I can make that 500-600 yard shot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem, they also have several regular Savage rifles on sale.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> i am just starting to learn how to hunt coyotes and was wondering what is a good rifle to use? any help would be great


Welcome to PT. Help stimulate the economy and give credence to those of us that have been telling our spouses that we really need 15 rifles, buy several!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL bar-d. Also, buy some cans of spray paint that match the stocks of your newly purchased rifles to mitigate problems with your wife. Look Honey! How do you like the paint job I just put on that "old" rifle I've had forever!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...I like that. And another benifit would be they all look the same.

Well now that I think of it...she says that anyhow. Other than the handguns.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Welcome to PT. Help stimulate the economy and give credence to those of us that have been telling our spouses that we really need 15 rifles, buy several!


But be careful with letting her see your collection all together in one place or you risk running into what I did.... the shock and awe when she looks in the safe and yells "You bought 3 of the exact same gun?!?!?!?". They just don't understand.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> But be careful with letting her see your collection all together in one place or you risk running into what I did.... the shock and awe when she looks in the safe and yells "You bought 3 of the exact same gun?!?!?!?". They just don't understand.


No sense of humor.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey thanks for all the info guys! im sure i will have more questins later.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey with friends like us enemy's will be the least of your problems. Just rember if all elese fails play dead.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Too many guns = a lie from the pit of hell.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just like tools...just get a bigger hammer

With guns...just get another


----------

